# TTOC Trackday Saturday 10th + Donington Sunday 11th ?



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As most people know the TTOC trackday is on the 10th Dec.

A few people have expressed doing what I'm doing so I thought I put this thread up :

Sat 10th Dec
TTOC Trackday at Castle Combe
Drive up to Castle Donington

Stay at http://www.parkfarmhouse.co.uk/
(single is Â£60, Double/twin is Â£90)

Have dinner/drinks etc with a few guys from www.rs246.com

Sun 11th Dec
RS246 Christmas Trackday at Castle Donington

Â£99 for car with one driver.

Full details of this event and the accomodation are :

HERE

So who's up for a Castle to Castle weekend?
Omen666, B3ves, Stu, Carlos and myself have expressed an interest so far.

Any more interested?

p.s. I forgot to mention that their will be *an RS4 their providing hot laps*, plus the RS246 guys are having a Christmas dinner at the hotel after the event.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Confirmed and booked into the hotel, see ya Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I haven't spotted a trip to AMD to get new brake pads and a trip to Kwik Fit for new tyres in between? :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'm still up for it. Need to book.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Subject to approval by RS246 organisers I will have a friend joining us with one of 2 interesting cars...

If dry, race prep'd Cateram, if wet Porsche GT3


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

interested as well


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

omen666 said:


> Subject to approval by RS246 organisers I will have a friend joining us with one of 2 interesting cars...


I doubt if RS246 approval is needed, because
that Sunday is Donington's usual 'TrackZone' day .....
Â£99 in advance to anybody or AFAIK an extra Â£25 if you
want to pay on the day.

Go for it Sundeep ...... you will never want to do Bedford again 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The second East Mids meet I'm going to organise is to be on the 11th dec also. We were talking today at the first meet about making it at /near Donnington to meet up with a few more people.

What sort of time plan is in place for the day so far at Donnington? Is there any way we can join up somtime? Can people get into Donnington to watch if they are not going on the track?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You can do better than watch even if you don't want to track your car !!!

If you want a ride in the new RS4 all you need to do is Â£20 for the registration.

People will be there from 7:30!! 

The trackday finished at 3:30pm and then they're doing a guided tour of the Donington Museum from 16:00 - 17:00 followed on by a Christmas dinner at a local hotel.

p.s. I (and I'm sure others) will take you for a couple of laps. :wink:

All the details are : HERE. N.B. You need to inform them in advance.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Often stay overnight near East Midlands/Donington Park.

Had a overnight at the Park Farm House once, not memorable for anything but noise (road and aircraft), uncomfortable bed. Food was OK though.

I use the http://www.melbourneviewhotel.co.uk/index.html which is only half a mile down the same road.

Owned by petrol heads, similar price, cleaner, better food etc. etc.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Does half a mile make that much difference to the noise?

Oh well I'm booked with all the other guts at the Park Farm.

Maybe I'll try yours next time. :wink:


----------

